# Romany Rye and Garheeb?



## Stormy123456 (1 April 2010)

Was just looking through my horses passports and was interested to find out a bit more about their lines.... if I wanted to breed from either of them in the future.... way distant future.

1. Romany Rye: I have a mare by him, but know nothing about him, can't find much on the internet, so was wondering if anyone on here knew anything at all.  I think my mare is CobxTB, but thats all I know. 
2. A stab in the dark, but her Dam is called SunnyMead Lady - is this a prefix or something? Or is it just some random name? again not alot on the internet...

3. Garheeb, or however you spell it. I have also got a mare by him, whos quite quirky, so was wondering if anyone else had any youngsters by him. I met him in the flesh in Ireland, before I bought Spanner,he was a really big, TB type guy, again I don't know alot about him, just that he's produces eventing type horses.... (Well my mares tiddly -she's only just 15.1hh)

Any help would be really great. I never thought I'd be so interested in their breeding.


----------



## nutwood (1 April 2010)

Romany Rye was a chestnut TB stallion owned by the Louella Stud.He was an HIS premium stallion and stood down in the west country, I think! He was big and I believe by Nijinsky - excuse spelling!


----------



## soupdragon71 (1 April 2010)

Have a look on www.pedigreequery.com - will give you 5 generations for both horses, and a progeny reports without having to register with them (and pay anything!).

Know a very nice horse by Ghareeb, out of a Clover Hill mare - has a massive jump but does need to be placed perfectly or will knock them down! Mark Kyle has a very successful event horse called Coolio (I think) by Ghareeb that has won a lot of quite high level eventing classes.

Both stallions have got some seriously nice breeding - both Northern Dancer obviously, and Ghareeb has Shirley Heights also.


----------



## chrissie1 (1 April 2010)

Romany Rye also stood for a while actually at Louella in Leics, he was a special favourite of John Redfern.


----------



## hilly (2 April 2010)

The only Romany Rye I remember was a famous showpony stallion - don't think that's the one!

Of more help with Ghareeb - fabulous horse. Not sure where either his name, Arabic surname is the only lead, or where your mare's quirky temperament comes from though.  Possibly the dam's side?

As you've met him in 'person' you'll know he's a gentleman, you could leave the proverbial baby in his manger and he'd just stand guard as nanny. Most of the Dancing Brave-Lyphard line were as placid and this Nearco male tail line are typically one-person type horses.

Fabulous pedigree for eventers; Turn-To, Prince Rose, Fair Trial, Umidwar (also seen in his former stablemate, Kiltealy Spring's pedigree and Stan The Man), and of course Mill Reef, back in fashion as Kauto Star is inbred 3 x3 to him, on his damline. 

Coolio, as Soupdragon mentioned, is one of his best-known offspring, on the Irish team at Le Lion d'Angers last year; there's also Trig Point, third in the PAVO young horse finals as a 4yo and second at Gatcombe 2** last year, and  a host of Ghareebs competed by German rider, Anna Warnecke, including Laura's Ghareeb, which was the All Ireland 3yo show champion. Very promising youngster in the States, named Regal Promise, a winner of the novice equivalent at Twin Rivers and now moved up to Intermediate; several good ones here in Ireland including My Sunday Best, Russelltown  Bay Princess and Patrickswell Beijing. 

Those three graduated from the young event horse classes here; another very successful one was Madges Lane Eric - one of the most handsome looking horses I've seen in this class. Snapped up when he was second in the Dublin final and now in Italy, stunning horse.

Lots of show champions, including two Dublin young horse champions, both now in England - Ballard Bouncer and Cuddy finalist, Redwood Thyme. Latter also won the Royal hat-trick in 2009 at Balmoral, Royal Highland and Dublin; Ghareeb has been the leading sire in the Irish Show Associations young horse finals for the past 3 years; his 2yo All Ireland champion, Diplomats Choice, is now also in England as is Sea Ocean Field, winner of one of the riding horse classes at Dublin last year.

He (Ghareeb) was 3rd in last year's BE sire of 7yos, the highest-placed Irish sire so lots more youngsters in the pipeline. His only 'fault' is he is the only Kiltealy Stud inmate not to have a runner at Badminton this year! Three of his ex-companions, now in the Covering Paddock Upstairs, Kiltealy Spring (x2), Porter Rhodes and Taldi have entrants but Ghareeb has some time on his side.

Always intended to use Ghareeb but the one intended mare had her dancecard filled for years until FINALLY last year, she and her daughter both produced Ghareebs. The only thing I would change is the order got mixed up and we got two colts! That's them ... down there.. Chalk and cheese but very happy with the pair. Kept the bay and he is the most intelligent, easy to work with individual, he just 'gets it' straightaway - his dam is placid but smart too so she has to take some of the credit.

Would definitely use Ghareeb again; if he does AI this year after a lengthy break, will use him for the chestnut grand-dam with the hope of an identical filly this time; otherwise, she gets this year off in order to return for an early covering. 

The majority of Ghareebs are at least his height, often taller so would be interested to hear about his dam's pedigree if it's on his passport? 

Two weeks old








Meeting for the first time: 













2 weeks old






Six months, beside his 17 hand dam .. 






Warning: I have mastered posting pics. Beware.


----------



## Mickyjoe (2 April 2010)

Wow, Hilly, some fab babies there!! There are some gorgeous Ghareebs around. Have seen a few of those that you mentioned. Loved Russelstown Bay Princess and Madges Lane Eric. Some beauties on the show scene too.


----------



## Maesfen (2 April 2010)

I have a vague recollection that RR was an old HIS stallion but not 100% sure; will see if I can find old catalogues tomorrow.

Lol, how late was I replying to this, glad my memory wasn't doing tricks though!


----------



## maestro (2 April 2010)

Both stood at Louella for a while.  I used Romany Rye, infact the produce is back with me to foal.  He was a real old fashoned HIS/Chaser stamp and a real gentleman. The mare by him is as kind and as genuine as they come and a lot easier than her mum was.  I dont think she was ultra talented but to be fair to her she went to a nice but not competition home so was never really challenged.


----------



## hilly (2 April 2010)

Mickyjoe said:



			Wow, Hilly, some fab babies there!! There are some gorgeous Ghareebs around. Have seen a few of those that you mentioned. Loved Russelstown Bay Princess and Madges Lane Eric. Some beauties on the show scene too.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks MJ, we were thrilled with them and just hope the little chestnut produces a matching one in Filly next time. Or a filly from her big bay daughter would be very welcome too as would be Ghareeb x King's Master x Colourfield x Holycross x Ben Purple so nice eventing line. 


Bay is in foal to Watermill Swatch this time - if she can decide she's in-foal and stop pogo-ing around and doing handbrake turns in the mud - and chestnut is in foal to Huntingfield Rebel so hoping for a Rolls Royce small hunter.


----------



## hilly (2 April 2010)

chrissie1 said:



			Romany Rye also stood for a while actually at Louella in Leics, he was a special favourite of John Redfern.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, the fount of all HIS knowledge has arrived. *waves* 

Good to see you.


----------



## eventrider23 (2 April 2010)

Oh you lucky lucky person Hilly!!!  Your Ghaeeb babies are exquisite and i adore the chestnut!!  Also very jealous you have a Watermill Swatch baby on the way!!!


----------



## chrissie1 (2 April 2010)

hilly said:



			Ah, the fount of all HIS knowledge has arrived. *waves* 

Good to see you. 

Click to expand...

*rollseyes*  shush now!


----------



## hilly (2 April 2010)

eventrider23 said:



			Oh you lucky lucky person Hilly!!!  Your Ghaeeb babies are exquisite and i adore the chestnut!!  Also very jealous you have a Watermill Swatch baby on the way!!!
		
Click to expand...


Touch wood, two Swatchs on the way! Clover Hill mare is first, followed by the big bay. Her three-parts Master Imp 4yo sister is also due to be covered by Swatch once she starts believing that Spring is finally here. 

Chestnut was most definitely worth the wait. American friend mischeviously posted his pic (3rd pic above) on a breeding forum there and asked posters to guess the breeding of the hypothetical purchase.  Not one guessed Irish, two correctly guessed a TB sire but to the majority, he was Dutch, German, Danish, even Anglo-Arab...

This is him in full flight; also his lookalike double at Dublin last year - Sea Ocean Field - and the 4 yo bay, very similar to his sire, is another Dublin red rosette winner last August.


----------



## hilly (2 April 2010)

chrissie1 said:



			*rollseyes*  shush now!



Click to expand...


Duly shushed!


----------



## Stormy123456 (5 April 2010)

WOw... Hilly, they are gorgeous!

Makes sense that they were both at Louella. Yeh Graheeb was really nice when I met him, he was huge though, can't beleive Spanner ended up so small(15.1hh), her dam was at least a good 16.2hh I think..... 

Ballet (ROmany RYe) has a huge jump and nice paces, she's an absolute lovely personality on the floor, really sweet, but as soon as she's wound up being ridden, she turns into a crazy TB.
She's lovely though. 





Haven't got any recent photos of her, she's looking a bit better muscled now.  

Spanner (Graheeb) must be a freak height wise, as she's really tiny. When I went over to Ireland, I was offered two 4 year olds by him, there wasn't much between them, except that Spanner felt a little more flashy, and that apparently she was the more intelligent one, though he did say her dam was intelligent too. The only reason she was sold was because she didn't grow enough!  










(Not me riding her - when we went to buy her)

Apologies about photo size, still figuring that one out!


----------



## hilly (7 April 2010)

What? photos have to be a certain size as well as not include big ears? Whatever next? 

Very smart mare, nice mover too. That looks very like Bowe's stables?

Brown Foal has turned into MoultingGingerYearling. Very intelligent, kindly character, like his Pa. And a GSOH. While clearing out the tackroom over the weekend, found a Jolly ball, left over from the Pretty Pony.  Ghareeb yearling was surprised to have it lobbed into his stable; I've been equally surprised to find it slam dunked in his hayrack every morning since. 

New York Knicks next.


----------



## Luci07 (7 April 2010)

dont believe BF is turning into a ginger pone... oh well your not putting me off!


----------



## no_no_nanette (7 April 2010)

Would definitely use Ghareeb again; if he does AI this year after a lengthy break, will use him for the chestnut grand-dam with the hope of an identical filly this time; otherwise, she gets this year off in order to return for an early covering
		
Click to expand...

Hilly, is it possible he will be doing AI again, do you think?  Would absoutely love to use him, but like many of the really desirable TB stallions standing in Ireland, at the moment the only way to import semen to the UK is inside a mare!  I met the lovely Holsteiner stallion Capitalist on a couple of visits last year, and was so keen to use him on my ISH mare, but although he was available AI that was only within Ireland.  I eventually decided to buy a very nice little TB mare (Muroto x Teofane) in the autumn who is in foal to him.  After Capitalist's recent sad death this baby feels very precious, so we are keeping everything crossed for June.

But of course the situation has been the same over the recent past for many stallions that have become significant sires of eventers - Cult Hero, Puissance, Master Imp .....  And some of the current crop of young TB up-and-coming sires standing across the Irish Sea.  I can't keep on importing mares!!!


----------



## Laafet (7 April 2010)

Ghareeb was originally owned by Shadwell, hence his Arabic name, he was a lovely person to deal with and has thrown some lovely looking stock.


----------



## hilly (11 April 2010)

Luci07 said:



			dont believe BF is turning into a ginger pone... oh well your not putting me off!
		
Click to expand...

Lordy, if this isn't turning into ForumFriends Reunited!  First, Chrissie et tu 

Fret not, BF has a RESERVED sticker on him. 

Not quite Mick Hucknall gin-ger just yet but most definitely bright bay. Had his mane pulled today and a total gentleman .. one day, all near gin-ger neds will be as kindly as him.


----------



## hilly (11 April 2010)

no_no_nanette said:



			Hilly, is it possible he will be doing AI again, do you think?  Would absoutely love to use him, but like many of the really desirable TB stallions standing in Ireland, at the moment the only way to import semen to the UK is inside a mare!  I met the lovely Holsteiner stallion Capitalist on a couple of visits last year, and was so keen to use him on my ISH mare, but although he was available AI that was only within Ireland.  I eventually decided to buy a very nice little TB mare (Muroto x Teofane) in the autumn who is in foal to him.  After Capitalist's recent sad death this baby feels very precious, so we are keeping everything crossed for June.

But of course the situation has been the same over the recent past for many stallions that have become significant sires of eventers - Cult Hero, Puissance, Master Imp .....  And some of the current crop of young TB up-and-coming sires standing across the Irish Sea.  I can't keep on importing mares!!!
		
Click to expand...

Of course you can keep importing Irish mares - they like packing their bags and moving to new homes.  BTW, if you did have to buy a 'baby-carrier' they don't come much more eventing-filled than your Muroto x Teofane lady.  Fab lines. Think I posted an update on Cult Hero somewhere - he may be back in the breeding shed if his homeopathic remedies work; spent today trimming and 'taming' our three mini-Imps and they were a reminder of how much their sire is missed. Impish by name & nature. 

I must check about the plan for Ghareeb to go back to AI boot camp; he did AI here as a younger horse but not for a number of years so at 20, it may be an ask to re-train the old boy.  The chestnut mare above is due to foal at the end of the month so better check it out or else, she gets a year off as not a fan of travelling young foals long distances. Gone to the stallion inspections for the next 3 days, Jay may even be there, but will report back on G's status later in the week. 



ria_and_murphy said:



			Ghareeb was originally owned by Shadwell, hence his Arabic name, he was a lovely person to deal with and has thrown some lovely looking stock.
		
Click to expand...

He still is a lovely person.  His owner was on crutches last year, after a hip replacement, not neddy injury-related, and opened shop early for a well-known showmare. Her owner said Ghareeb walked like a child's pony down to the covering area; Jay was on one crutch and if he needed to stop, stallion just stood statue-like until they walked on again. Very kindly character, no wonder his offspring are equally placid.


----------



## Sammy Samantha (12 August 2018)

Hi all. We have Redwood Thyme, offspring of Ghareeb, mentioned in the thread above. Id love to see updated pics, if any of you still have offspring of Ghareeb. Thanks


----------

